# Fort Morgan Beach Reporet 6/8 thru 6/10



## AFRET (Jun 13, 2011)

Surf fishing last week on the beach, killed the spotted trout early in the morning, along with a bunch of Ladyfish. Got the big rods out later in the day, No pomp's, a few Blues, son caught the a nice redfish on cut ladyfish. Had quit a few big hits with cut lines being the end result! Not a bad week! 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Good looking redfish.


----------



## willd (Jan 15, 2011)

Sounds like a great time! What were the trout on?


----------



## AFRET (Jun 13, 2011)

1/2 oz silver spoon


----------

